# Prestonburg, KY, Obstinate Ollie, Male, 4-6y



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12839143

Obstinate Ollie aka H2O -male German shepherd, were not really sure what his age is exactly because it looks like he could be a rock chewer but were guessing around 4 to 6 years. He arrived 1/7/09 via the Animal Control Officer. He is the most stubborn German shepherd I've ever met. A lot of his stubbornness is because he has no training but we have been trying to work with him and he refuses to sit. Even when we tried to show him to sit he is so strong and bull headed that one of us had to sit on him to get him to sit. Some people came in and got a good laugh out of it. He likes to play peek a boo which is a little odd for a shepherd because the're known for being serious but this guy has a sense of humor. I could stop taking pictures because he is really photogenic. Every picture we took was a good picture. He despises water. We’re not really sure if he would hate to be bathed but we were going to slowly introduce him to the tub because he doesn't like the water hose at all. As far as we can tell he doesn't have a problem with other dogs. So, if you are interested in this dog/puppy and want additional information (Still available?? Anything not contained in current description??) please call the shelter staff direct at 606-886-3189. PLEASE DO NOT e-mail for particulars. All adult dogs adopted from shelter are bathed and dipped, given all shots, including rabies, are spayed or neutered and have been tested for the presence of heart worms before leaving the shelter. Adoption fee is $50 for puppies too young for rabies vaccinations and $60 for dogs old enough to be vaccinated for Rabies. Dogs being adopted out of state (to rescue organizations for example) require veterinary Health Certification. There is a $10 fee for this in addition to the adoption fee. 

We are very rescue friendly! If you are a breed-specific rescue


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Gee, do you think they should change their marketing technique? LOL! Some dogs just don't perform for strangers. Even my sweet Doerak make me earn his respect before he'd work for me. 

He's very handsome and I just want to run my fingers through that coat.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

it is very sad when I read that I mean who would want to consider him with all the negatives, I bet he is just looking for someone to trust and adore him, I hope that happens.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!
He is just being a GSD! I bet he is nipping at the water from the hose, they love to hunt the bad hose. People not familiar with GSDs tend to think that he is afraid.
Poor gorgeous baby...


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

from the write up I would pass him by how stupid Maybe he does not like her
and I really am stunned that they sat on him what a freaking bunch of idiots


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm sure he's an excellent dog. People who know about GSDs could read between the lines.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

This dog allows strangers to sit on him to make him sit, I think that's a pretty excellent temperament there!


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Before anyone goes and calls this shelter to complain... 

I know this shelter. You *MUST* Tippy Toe with this shelter. 

They are rescue friendly ONLY to an extent. If you make them mad, the dog will never have a chance.

The last GSD that was on this forum from this shelter died at the shelter. People called and complained and messages where mixed up, and it was awful. By the time I was aware of it, it was too late for me to help her. 

*PLEASE BE CAUTIOUS!!! *







I have a good relationship with them and I will go up there this evening or Saturday to evaluate the dog and try and take some new pictures (wierd eyes that they tried to fix).

I know the write up is not the best, but if you complain it may doom this boy. 

i have already contacted bonnie about the dog and told her I was coming up there to evaluate him. 

PLEASE DO NOT CALL and COMPLAIN!!!









This shelter is one of the better ones in our area, but it still has a long ways to go. They are disorganized, and no one knows what the other is doing. They also don't like to give a PTS date because they don't like the public knowing it. They may even say that he is safe, but I know for a fact that he is not.

The last female I tried to help there, they said they would just keep until she found a home. Well that wasn't what happened. 

I promise to report back on this boy. It will be today or Tomorrow.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous! I would want him just because he is stubborn lol! I love the challenging dogs!


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I hope he is a good dog, just bad handlers. That happens a lot...


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMThis dog allows strangers to sit on him to make him sit, I think that's a pretty excellent temperament there!


How about it! 
And people wonder why they get bit?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I thought the write up was humorous and it attracted me to the dog. I could see a lot of "handler error" in it. Many dogs don't like being hosed off for instance. So I wouldn't necessarily say that he hated water. And, yes, downward pressure on the hips is not a recommended way to get a dog to sit -- that the dogs ever figured out this was what we wanted when we applied pressure is pretty amazing because it is so counter-intuitive. With those bits in the description, I know that the dog is most likely not at all stuborn, I can see that he's handsome, I'd guess that he wore his teeth down because there isn't enough grey on that muzzle to be very old and so on. So someone that knows dogs might find the humorous parts of their write up, might read what they said & recognize their evaluation was a little off in some respects. 

Hope he finds a home!


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Well I went to the shelter to evaluate Ollie...

It all went Ok up until he bit me.

Yep you read that right, he bit me. He was not an aggressive dog, but was very unpredictable. Luck for me I was wearing a heavy coat and he got my sleeve. I was doing my temper test and he didn't like it. I could tell he was irritated, but I wasn't doing anything to provoke him. When I touched the base of his tail to see if he would sit, he snaped and grabed my sleeve. 

He didn't scare me, but he is not adoptible to the general public now. 

I have mixed feelings. By him doing this he will be put down if a GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE does not take him on Wed.

I personally can not take a dog like this. I have small children. 

I feel his life on a chain and probably being tormented his entire life may have sealed his fate. He has not been socialized at all. He has no manners at all. He constantly pulls on the lead, which also is typical of those that have lived on the end of a chain.

I think with lots of time and lots of training he would be OK, but that is probably not going to happen. 

I would say Wed will be his last days on earth.

Sorry it wasn't better news.

If there is a miracle rescue that is intersted in him call immediatly. I also have better pictures I can send as well.

I didn't think posting them would help in this case.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

That is sad news. There are just so many dogs that are in need right now. If someone takes on a project dog like he sounds, how many dogs would not be saved. Maybe this isn't the right attitude but some dogs are better off not having to deal with the stress of a life change even if it would so much nicer than what they had.

Val


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

I have to agree Val.

There are so many nice dogs that it is hard to even consider a dog like this.

This the reason an evaluation of these dogs are so important. 

From the right up, I would have said that it was handler error, but I have been doing this for years and this is the first actual strike I have had, other than an injured animal. 

I can't say how improtant an evaluation of a dog is.

I hope he will be comforatble until Wed. I will bring him a special treat up on Monday when I go to help a little mutt that needed some help there. This evaluation did save a dog, just not this one.

We are rescuing a terrier mix that's time is up, so we will find him a home in Ollie's honor.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm sorry there wasn't a better outcome for this boy. I agree there are too many dogs that stand a much better chance at a good life that would die in the time spent trying to rehabilitate this one dog. That doesn't mean we don't think he deserves a chance, just a reality when we know they can't all be saved. I don't think that's the wrong attitude, maybe just not often stated publicly. Thank you for trying to help him dumas.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

What a shame,in his picture le looked like he was smiling.Do you know if at least a loving ,caring person will be with him Wed.,if that is his fate?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

very sad outcome, but I agree with what was stated , I do hope that they give him a loving day.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You have to wonder if being sat on hurt his back somehow and made him touchy. 

Tragic regardless.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANYou have to wonder if being sat on hurt his back somehow and made him touchy.
> 
> Tragic regardless.


Good question. Maybe he has had his fill of being manhandled at the shelter and now does not know how to react. I PRAY HARD that a rescue comes through for him and gives him some time away from the shelter to see if this can be worked through.







I feel especially sad for the ones like this.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I hope that a rescue has room and time for Ollie. The problem I see is that he is going to require a lot of time and rehab before he would be considered adoptable. I don't wish for Ollie to be PTS, I just am not sure there is much of a chance that he will make it out. Most Rescue are full to over full with all resources being maxed out. 

Val


----------

